# Another right wing nut caged for life.



## Tommy Tainant

Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?

Australian jailed for car rampage murders

*An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.

James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.

He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.

On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.

"You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
*
I think the following passage decides the question.

*Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."

He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".
*


----------



## mudwhistle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*


Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.


----------



## Dragonlady

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
Click to expand...


Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.


----------



## Meathead

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
Click to expand...

Definately Greek-Australian and probably as right wing as the OP.


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
Click to expand...




Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
Click to expand...

Not really. He's more likely a Libertarian.....which is not much different than a Socialist.


----------



## Dragonlady

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
Click to expand...


The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
Click to expand...


Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
Click to expand...


Australian?  Not one of "ours" at all.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*



If there was cure for hate you would not be making false claims!

The guy is nuts just like leftists that write about Netflix suppressing the First Amendment in Saudi Arabia or how the right is sexist while that poster writes about how Muslim Women elected to Congress are girls...

He got what he deserved under the law but should have been hung instead like all terrotists...


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
Click to expand...


The idea of judging a person's religious background and/or ethnic origin by his or her name is absurd to begin with. That said, this guy sounds like he is of Greek background. Most Greeks are Orthodox Christian. So "Jesus akbar"?

Remember the time when some jackass got on USMB to point out the arrest of "Muslims" for sexual offenses at a U.S. swimming pool. But the majority of those arrested had the last name of "Singh," which is commonly Sikh. The Sikh religion and the Muslim religion are unrelated.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
Click to expand...


Yeah, only the right does that... Only in the mind of delusional partisan nutters does someone make that false claim.

Let fact check and notice the left as of recently believed an actor that he was assaulted by MAGA supporters in Chicago but when discovered he lied those like you want to ignore the truth.

So let be really honest and admit you do not care about facts and just will go with any negative story about Republicans and Conservatives...


----------



## Dragonlady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?
Click to expand...


I personally find transgendered people weird as fuck.  One of my kids had a transgendered friend.  Our cat hissed at him/her every time he/she came in the house.  I tried to be respectful of "his" wish to be referred to as a male, but all I could see was a skinny little girl in boy's clothing.  I even talked to a gay male friend who is a respected leader in the gay community, about him/her and he said the gays have no idea how to deal with the transgendered either.

But does it do you any harm to show respect to others?  To actually *LIVE* the Christian principle of "Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you".  To just bake the fucking cake because it doesn't shame or humiliate others?  Transgenders have a whole lot of "issues" going on.  We tolerate all sorts of other eccentricities - crazy cat people, crazy collector people with shrines to their favourite sports teams, and other stuff you or I might find weird.  Why are you angry about the gender confused?  I feel sorry for them.

Every other nation in the world has managed to legalize gay marriage without the outrage and upheaval from the religious right.  Rabid right wingers are howling at the moon and forcing case after case to the Supreme Court looking for the legal right to threat others badly.  Christians are falsely claiming victimhood here.  Legalizing gay marriage does the religious right absolutely no harm.  Claiming otherwise is a total lie and morally offensive to the one and only commandment that Jesus gave to his followers in dealing with other people:  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## JGalt

https://www.news.com.au/news/nation...r/news-story/0473cf6f088e080eb770da806765292f
"Right wing"??  

https://www.news.com.au/news/nation...r/news-story/0473cf6f088e080eb770da806765292f
‘His dad called me an Aussie sl*t,’ says old friend of Melbourne driver

"Ms Bland said she did not believe Gargasoulas’s alleged actions were related to extremism, and the family had nothing to do with radical Islam. Police have also ruled out a terrorism connection.

“From what I know Dimitri started believing he was God and started rambling about Islam,” she said.."

The 26-year-old driver allegedly stabbed Angelo at their mother’s public housing apartment before he headed out on his alleged rampage, with his 25-year-old pregnant girlfriend Ms Muo allegedly held hostage...


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
Click to expand...


 "Dimitrious "Jimmy" Gargasoulas[ had previously been remanded into custody and was known to police for having a history of* illicit drug use, family violence, and mental health problems*"

Definitely an angry Liberal.


----------



## Dragonlady

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dimitrious "Jimmy" Gargasoulas[ had previously been remanded into custody and was known to police for having a history of* illicit drug use, family violence, and mental health problems*"
> 
> Definitely an angry Liberal.
Click to expand...


Religious nuts are *ALWAYS* right wingers.  Left wingers are all athiests.  You tell us that every day.  Both fundamentalist Muslims and fundamentalists Christians are right wingers.  Both are very conservative.  Both believe in the subjugation of women.


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dimitrious "Jimmy" Gargasoulas[ had previously been remanded into custody and was known to police for having a history of* illicit drug use, family violence, and mental health problems*"
> 
> Definitely an angry Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religious nuts are *ALWAYS* right wingers.  Left wingers are all athiests.  You tell us that every day.  Both fundamentalist Muslims and fundamentalists Christians are right wingers.  Both are very conservative.  Both believe in the subjugation of women.
Click to expand...


Forgive me, but you are a liar.  First you lie in your assumptions and then you lie about what I "tell you every day".  If you weren't such a hateful crone, I'd tell you to kiss my butt, but I have no interest in your lips touching any part of me. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## JGalt

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dimitrious "Jimmy" Gargasoulas[ had previously been remanded into custody and was known to police for having a history of* illicit drug use, family violence, and mental health problems*"
> 
> Definitely an angry Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religious nuts are *ALWAYS* right wingers.  Left wingers are all athiests.  You tell us that every day.  Both fundamentalist Muslims and fundamentalists Christians are right wingers.  Both are very conservative.  Both believe in the subjugation of women.
Click to expand...



Guess again. The 1979 Iranian Revolution? Marxists. Both Gaddafi and Yassar Arafat were also left-wing socialists.

Islamic socialism - Wikipedia


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally find transgendered people weird as fuck.  One of my kids had a transgendered friend.  Our cat hissed at him/her every time he/she came in the house.  I tried to be respectful of "his" wish to be referred to as a male, but all I could see was a skinny little girl in boy's clothing.  I even talked to a gay male friend who is a respected leader in the gay community, about him/her and he said the gays have no idea how to deal with the transgendered either.
> 
> But does it do you any harm to show respect to others?  To actually *LIVE* the Christian principle of "Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you".  To just bake the fucking cake because it doesn't shame or humiliate others?  Transgenders have a whole lot of "issues" going on.  We tolerate all sorts of other eccentricities - crazy cat people, crazy collector people with shrines to their favourite sports teams, and other stuff you or I might find weird.  Why are you angry about the gender confused?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Every other nation in the world has managed to legalize gay marriage without the outrage and upheaval from the religious right.  Rabid right wingers are howling at the moon and forcing case after case to the Supreme Court looking for the legal right to threat others badly.  Christians are falsely claiming victimhood here.  Legalizing gay marriage does the religious right absolutely no harm.  Claiming otherwise is a total lie and morally offensive to the one and only commandment that Jesus gave to his followers in dealing with other people:  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
Click to expand...


Was my statement disrespectful in some way?  Please explain.


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
Click to expand...



Sure, like the idea that race doesn't exist, or that ancient africans had planes or some such shit.

Oh,wait, that is you guys.


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally find transgendered people weird as fuck.  One of my kids had a transgendered friend.  Our cat hissed at him/her every time he/she came in the house.  I tried to be respectful of "his" wish to be referred to as a male, but all I could see was a skinny little girl in boy's clothing.  I even talked to a gay male friend who is a respected leader in the gay community, about him/her and he said the gays have no idea how to deal with the transgendered either.
> 
> But does it do you any harm to show respect to others?  To actually *LIVE* the Christian principle of "Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you".  To just bake the fucking cake because it doesn't shame or humiliate others?  Transgenders have a whole lot of "issues" going on.  We tolerate all sorts of other eccentricities - crazy cat people, crazy collector people with shrines to their favourite sports teams, and other stuff you or I might find weird.  Why are you angry about the gender confused?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Every other nation in the world has managed to legalize gay marriage without the outrage and upheaval from the religious right.  Rabid right wingers are howling at the moon and forcing case after case to the Supreme Court looking for the legal right to threat others badly.  Christians are falsely claiming victimhood here.  Legalizing gay marriage does the religious right absolutely no harm.  Claiming otherwise is a total lie and morally offensive to the one and only commandment that Jesus gave to his followers in dealing with other people:  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
Click to expand...




He just referenced it as an example of how you liberals believe shit that is not true.


Christ, you people have the attention span of a brain damaged gnat.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
Click to expand...

Yeah.....just like you believed that Jussie Smallnuts was attacked by Trump supporters. 
Turns out it was a couple of Nigerian Homosexuals.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he just a crazy or a terrorist ?
> 
> Australian jailed for car rampage murders
> 
> *An Australian man has been sentenced to life in jail for murdering six people and injuring 27 more in a vehicle attack in Melbourne.
> 
> James Gargasoulas, 29, deliberately ploughed a stolen car into pedestrians in the city centre in January 2017.
> 
> He later told a court in a confusing speech that he had carried out the attack after receiving a premonition.
> 
> On Friday, a judge described it as one of the worst mass murders in Australian history.
> 
> "You made no attempt to avoid people or to slow down. You simply ploughed through them, quite deliberately," Justice Mark Weinberg said, according to a report by Seven News.
> *
> I think the following passage decides the question.
> 
> *Gargasoulas testified that he had received a premonition from God directing him to drive into pedestrians. When asked whether he knew he would kill people, he said: "In a sense, yes."
> 
> He also read a two-page statement - cut down from 25 pages - in which he apologised for his actions, but also rambled about subjects such as the "Illuminati" and government "oppression".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was cure for hate you would not be making false claims!
> 
> The guy is nuts just like leftists that write about Netflix suppressing the First Amendment in Saudi Arabia or how the right is sexist while that poster writes about how Muslim Women elected to Congress are girls...
> 
> He got what he deserved under the law but should have been hung instead like all terrotists...
Click to expand...

Yeah....and because he's Australian he must be a Trump supporter.


----------



## ThirdTerm

The perpetrator is an Australian citizen of Greek-Tongan descent and he has serious mental issues, talking about the "Illuminati" and government "oppression". He previously stabbed his own brother and he should have been locked up after the incident to protect the general public. I think Aussie law is soft on crime as police always come up with excuses for criminals to avoid incarcerating them. Jails all over the country are experiencing significant overcrowding.



> The number of offenders proceeded against by police during 2016–2017 increased by 1% from the previous year to approximately 414,000.[19]
> 
> In 2016–2017, the offender rate, which is the number of offenders in the population of Australia, increased slightly from 1.98% to 2%. The youth offender rate decreased for the seventh consecutive year in 2016–17, between 2009–10 and 2016–17, the rate fell from 3,339 to 2,330 offenders per 100,000 persons aged 10 to 17.[20]
> 
> The most common type of offence in 2016-17 was illicit drug offences (20%), with sexual assault and related offences increasing by 3%, being the sixth successive annual increase and a total increase of 40%.[19]


----------



## Ringel05

Wow.......  This thread is deep......  Cesspool deep......  He's yours!!!!  No he's yours!!!  No, yes, no, yes........  You people are fucking pathetic, he's a nut job pure and simple.  Grow the fuck up......


----------



## impuretrash

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Muslim. Allah Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally find transgendered people weird as fuck.  One of my kids had a transgendered friend.  Our cat hissed at him/her every time he/she came in the house.  I tried to be respectful of "his" wish to be referred to as a male, but all I could see was a skinny little girl in boy's clothing.  I even talked to a gay male friend who is a respected leader in the gay community, about him/her and he said the gays have no idea how to deal with the transgendered either.
> 
> But does it do you any harm to show respect to others?  To actually *LIVE* the Christian principle of "Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you".  To just bake the fucking cake because it doesn't shame or humiliate others?  Transgenders have a whole lot of "issues" going on.  We tolerate all sorts of other eccentricities - crazy cat people, crazy collector people with shrines to their favourite sports teams, and other stuff you or I might find weird.  Why are you angry about the gender confused?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Every other nation in the world has managed to legalize gay marriage without the outrage and upheaval from the religious right.  Rabid right wingers are howling at the moon and forcing case after case to the Supreme Court looking for the legal right to threat others badly.  Christians are falsely claiming victimhood here.  Legalizing gay marriage does the religious right absolutely no harm.  Claiming otherwise is a total lie and morally offensive to the one and only commandment that Jesus gave to his followers in dealing with other people:  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
Click to expand...


Why should we coddle and encourage their mental problems especially when it culminates in a gruesome life altering surgical procedure? Why should we sit idly by while the left pushes the normalization of transgenderism on little kids? The reality TV star "Jazz" has been on puberty blockers and hormones since a very early age and recently had his pecker dissected and a pus-filled frankengina carved out where his balls used to be but the left would have us believe this is a "beautiful and inspiring transformation". 

As for gay marriage, well...what's done is done and there's no going back but I distinctly remember the left laughing off warnings of a "slippery slope" and "children being indoctrinated". Now we're in 2019 and we're pumping little boys full of hormones so they can turn into girls so why'd you guys go and lie like that?


----------



## mudwhistle

impuretrash said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati and government oppression make him one of yours, Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause lefties never complain of government oppression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Illuminati crap. It’s a fucking book - a work of fiction. Righties believe a lot of shit that isn’t true and they never fact check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like you guys believe a man can become a woman, and vice-versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally find transgendered people weird as fuck.  One of my kids had a transgendered friend.  Our cat hissed at him/her every time he/she came in the house.  I tried to be respectful of "his" wish to be referred to as a male, but all I could see was a skinny little girl in boy's clothing.  I even talked to a gay male friend who is a respected leader in the gay community, about him/her and he said the gays have no idea how to deal with the transgendered either.
> 
> But does it do you any harm to show respect to others?  To actually *LIVE* the Christian principle of "Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you".  To just bake the fucking cake because it doesn't shame or humiliate others?  Transgenders have a whole lot of "issues" going on.  We tolerate all sorts of other eccentricities - crazy cat people, crazy collector people with shrines to their favourite sports teams, and other stuff you or I might find weird.  Why are you angry about the gender confused?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Every other nation in the world has managed to legalize gay marriage without the outrage and upheaval from the religious right.  Rabid right wingers are howling at the moon and forcing case after case to the Supreme Court looking for the legal right to threat others badly.  Christians are falsely claiming victimhood here.  Legalizing gay marriage does the religious right absolutely no harm.  Claiming otherwise is a total lie and morally offensive to the one and only commandment that Jesus gave to his followers in dealing with other people:  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we coddle and encourage their mental problems especially when it culminates in a gruesome life altering surgical procedure? Why should we sit idly by while the left pushes the normalization of transgenderism on little kids? The reality TV star "Jazz" has been on puberty blockers and hormones since a very early age and recently had his pecker dissected and a pus-filled frankengina carved out where his balls used to be but the left would have us believe this is a "beautiful and inspiring transformation".
> 
> As for gay marriage, well...what's done is done and there's no going back but I distinctly remember the left laughing off warnings of a "slippery slope" and "children being indoctrinated". Now we're in 2019 and we're pumping little boys full of hormones so they can turn into girls so why'd you guys go and lie like that?
Click to expand...

It's what they do.
It's called fraud.


----------

